# p2k sk size vs USP compact



## mattkats1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Found a nice Rosen holster on Ebay but it's for a USP compact. Being unfamiliar with H&K, would this holster work with my sk? 

If anyone sees a good price on a quality holster shoot me a link please!


----------



## mattkats1 (Dec 16, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

*tough question*

The uspc is bigger than the SK so I would hesitantly say yes but it may be looser than you would like. A closer comparison would be against the P2000 were height and length are more similar but in terms of holster fit it still might be looser because both the P2000 and SK have a more contoured slide and less thickness particularily at the top is the result. Only way to be sure it try it or maybe talk to the mfgr and see what they say.


----------

